# The Constitution does not work for Communism/Fascism/Socialism/Marxism/Progressivism/Liberalism...



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 6, 2017)

Communism vs Constitutional Republic


> The Declaration of Independence, Constitution and Bill of Rights, collectively known as the Charters of Freedom, have guaranteed the rights and freedoms of Americans for over 200 years.





> *Classical liberalism*
> Classical liberalism is a political ideology and a branch of liberalism which advocates civil liberties and political freedom with representative democracy under the rule of law and emphasizes economic freedom.
> *Classical liberalism - Wikipedia*


How Communism Works


> Simply put, communism is the idea that everyone in a given society receives equal shares of the benefits derived from labor. Communism is designed to allow the poor to rise up and attain financial and social status equal to that of the middle-class landowners. In order for everyone to achieve equality, wealth is redistributed so that the members of the upper class are brought down to the same financial and social level as the middle class. Communism also requires that all means of production be controlled by the state. In other words, no one can own his or her own business or produce his or her own goods because the state owns everything.





> Social liberalism - Wikipedia   In American political usage, the term "social liberalism" describes progressive stances on socio-political issues like racism, sexism, homophobia and same-sex marriage, inequality, war, women's bodily autonomy and abortion, gun control, and social justice, as opposed to "social conservatism"


  Back in the 1940's  and from then on, America was at war with Socialists/Communists/Fascists/Progressives/Liberals/Marxists, where the presidents of the US went to war against these EVILS to expunge the US of it.  Even in the US, Communism was spreading its roots throughout and a policy was enacted to root them out.  The left called it McCarthyism. 

McCarthyism - Wikipedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Place this in the Taunting Zone please where it belongs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Place this in the Taunting Zone please where it belongs.


Jake, you worthless piece of trash, of course you want this removed because if really shows how fucked up your ideology is.  TRUTH must be hidden because without TRUTH, you progressive/liberal/Marxist/Communism/Fascism/Socialism can then move forward.  When truth is presented, then your movement stops dead in its tracks.  There is no taunting, just FACTS.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Rant, rant, rant.

This is not about the Constitution, rather only about your delusions of how the world works.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 6, 2017)

Resurrect HUAC and COINTELPRO, and go after the bastards.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 6, 2017)

Ah, yes, a pogrom.

 Hasn't history shown us that they are only lots of fun for some people and not others?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, this is a great idea, and we should get right on it.

I see no potential problems or issues with this.
.


----------



## regent (Mar 6, 2017)

Or as a staunch conservative Republican said about America's founding: 
"For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."
Douglas MacArthur
Of course MacArthur was educated at West Point and they probably taught the age of enlightenment in their history courses.


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 1, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Communism vs Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> > The Declaration of Independence, Constitution and Bill of Rights, collectively known as the Charters of Freedom, have guaranteed the rights and freedoms of Americans for over 200 years.
> ...



Funny. I remember it was the right who warned in the 70s and 80s that Liberals would be rounding up conservatives and sending them to reeducation camps. 

Now the right wants to root out the left. You forgot the first rule of the fanatic. When you hate something you become what you hate.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 1, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Funny. I remember it was the right who warned in the 70s and 80s that Liberals would be rounding up conservatives and sending them to reeducation camps.



Well, they did manage to get the kids trapped in those public schools.  Partial success.


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Funny. I remember it was the right who warned in the 70s and 80s that Liberals would be rounding up conservatives and sending them to reeducation camps.
> ...



And yet despite this partial victory more of the nation is Red. There was a stupid move years ago called Kung Pow. I believe the Liberals are Wimp Lo in your scenario.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 24, 2017)

I think most liberals have learned here that liberalism is anti American. That is why they spied for Stalin, want  the Constitution to mean whatever they want, and why they elected  Sanders despite him being an open anti American socialist.


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> I think most liberals have learned here that liberalism is anti American. That is why they spied for Stalin, want  the Constitution to mean whatever they want, and why they elected  Sanders despite him being an open anti American socialist.



Disagreeing with your views is not anti-American nor do I think Bernie is one. I also can give an example of conservatives cherry picking the Constitution. Some people think they can force their religion on others in this country. They think the First Amendment only applies to their religion. They think America is a Christian nation. Wrong on all fronts.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 24, 2017)

IResist said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > I think most liberals have learned here that liberalism is anti American. That is why they spied for Stalin, want  the Constitution to mean whatever they want, and why they elected  Sanders despite him being an open anti American socialist.
> ...


 Disagreeing with the most fundamental principle of America i.e. limited government is anti-American and that is exactly what Bernie Sanders does. That is why he honeymoon in the USSR and that is why Democrats spied for Joseph Stalin and gave him the bomb


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



It isn't anti-American to support a strong, federal government. In fact, at time things which people can interpret to be big government have not only been found constitutional but also some are critical parts of our country.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 24, 2017)

IResist said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...


Of course it is given that entire purpose of our Constitution is to create a weak federal government. What planet have you been living in. Why do you think we have three branches of government Free Press and electorate and the Bill of Rights these are all to guard against a strong federal government Our liberals spied for Stalin and gave him the bomb . The Constitution gives us a very weak federal government with only a very few carefully enumerated powers. Do you understand now?


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



Actually, the Constitution was created for a strong, central government after the weak Articles of Confederation. There are many liberal points within the Constitution.

- The five freedoms in the First Amendment

- The Fourth Amendment

- The Thirteenth Amendment

- The Fourteenth Amendment

- The Nineteenth Amendment

- The Twenty Third Amendment

- The Twenty Sixth Amendment

All of these are liberal amendments.

Don't forget no religious test shall be administered for office.

Plus the Bill of Rights are also applicable to the states.

Plus there is the Supremacy Clause. Federal laws have precedence over state laws.

Then there is promoting the general welfare and regulating interstate commerce.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...


Totally a stupid lie Of course the federal government that our founders created and presided over for decades was 1% the size of today's government on a per capita inflation adjusted basis. The founding principle of our government was freedom from big Liberal government. This is why liberals spied for Joseph Stalin and gave him the bomb and insisted on reading the constitution to mean anything they want. Original constitution called for limited government not the unlimited govt that anti-American liberals always want


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...


 Totally stupid lie of course the articles of confederation provided for a very very very weak central government while  the Constitution provided for a very very weak central government.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...


 General welfare? Obviously this meant general welfare within the context of a few carefully enumerated powers. If it meant general welfare and nothing more then there would be no point of having a constitution the govt could merely provide for the general welfare is it saw fit


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

The Constitution granted powers to the federal government it otherwise did not have under the Articles of Confederation. The Constitution has evolved and has been amended several times. This is the 21st century, not the 18th century.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> The Constitution granted powers to the federal government it otherwise did not have under the Articles of Confederation. .



this is true but the powers granted were 1% of those assumed by the Federal govt today. The Constitution was designed to keep us free from the primary source of evil throughout human history : large liberal govt. Liberals oppose . This is why they spied fro Stalin and why Bernie Sanders honeymooned in the USSR and why single payer Obama voted to left of Sanders.

Madison ,Federalist #40
"The truth is, that the great principles of the Constitution proposed by the convention may be considered less as absolutely new, than as the expansion of principles which are found in the Articles of Confederation"  The Constitution was supposed to simply be an extension  of the Virginia Compact and the Annapolis Convention which were primarily designed to promote free trade among the states


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> . This is the 21st century, not the 18th century.



yes and we have seen the great liberals of the 20th Century;Hitler Stalin and Mao so appreciate the wisdom of our Founders more than ever!! Do you know why liberals spied for Hitler and Stalin but not for Mao??


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Hitler wasnt a liberal.

We cannot return to the days of the Founding Fathers. We can respect them and honor them, but we have to move forward and evolve.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Communism vs Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> > The Declaration of Independence, Constitution and Bill of Rights, collectively known as the Charters of Freedom, have guaranteed the rights and freedoms of Americans for over 200 years.
> ...



Ah once again the Right wants to eliminate the competition of ideas.

Poor fascist snowflakes.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 25, 2017)

What do you mean "Rooted out"

I hate the mother fuckers but I'm content to let them swallow or murder all thier own genetic garbage naturally.

Rolling back regressive modifications to the Constitution like the 21st did is a great start. Simple English: 

Amendment 28. The 16th and 17th Amendment are hereby nullified.

That's draining the fucking swamp.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> 
> We cannot return to the days of the Founding Fathers. We can respect them and honor them, but we have to move forward and evolve.



No, hitler was a competent leftist. He actually built shit and had the German economy going. He didn't kill anywhere near as many people as your beloved stalin and a fraction of Mao's death toll. Keep pretending he was a "right winger" because he is to the right of your sniveling servile ass.

He was still WAY left wing of anything people you're programmed to hate stand for.

On edit...

How do you "evolve" from a free market libertarian society? By becoming a human ant colony collective?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> .



HItler (national Socialist) Stalin and Mao were not typical  big govt liberals?? What were they????
Do you know why our liberals spied for Hitler and Stalin( gave Stalin the bomb) but not Mao?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> 
> We cannot return to the days of the Founding Fathers. We can respect them and honor them, but we have to move forward and evolve.


 
evolve toward socialism when it just killed 120 million??? How stupid is that? Our founders did everything possible to prevent that by in effect making liberalism illegal. Liberals lack the IQ to understand freedom so they turn to magical govt!! Its child-like!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Ah once again the Right wants to eliminate the competition of ideas.



not really, the Constitution seeks to limit our governing idea to freedom from big liberal govt, while the bill of rights permits any ideas at all including liberal ideas. Most of the violence you see around the country today is from liberals trying to prevent conservatives from speaking. Do you understand?


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 25, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> ...



I doubt Isubmit knows anything. He seems like just another computer generated algorithm.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> 
> We cannot return to the days of the Founding Fathers. We can respect them and honor them, but we have to move forward and evolve.



In terms of American philosophy and the _*classical*_ _*liberalism*_ upon which the country is founded, to what should we evolve that would remain within those founding parameters, which are mandated by the national agreement, and not slip into the nonsensical European-based social justice-permeated systems on a mere whim of current times?


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Our Founding Fathers were liberal. Hitler's ideology was right wing, not left wing.

It would be wrong to nullify the 16th and 17th Amendments. A liberal government is what helps those. It doesn't take away freedom. Going back in time takes rights away.


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler wasnt a liberal.
> ...



America has more freedoms and rights now than in the 1790s.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...



Such as?  Please answer without conflating 19th Century cultural mores with those of the 21st Century.

Just curious.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Our Founding Fathers were liberal.


if they were liberal then they were liberals for tiny tiny govt who schemed through the Constitution to keep our govt tiny and with only a few enumerated powers forever!!

Welcome to your first lesson in American History!!:

"The government of the United States [federal government] is a definite government confined to specified objects [powers]. It is not like state governments, whose powers are more general. CHARITY IS NO PART OF THE LEGISLATIVE DUTY OF THE GOVERNMENT."
-60)James madison


Jefferson: "Congress has not unlimited powers to provide for the general welfare, but only those specifically enumerated."


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> . A liberal government is what helps those..



the greatest help or social welfare program is Republican capitalism. Ever hear of East/West Germany?


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > . A liberal government is what helps those..
> ...



We see what Republican capitalism does out here. It squeezes the poor and middle class to give to the rich. Trickle down does not work.


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > Our Founding Fathers were liberal.
> ...



It was to flee the oppression from England and thankfully we have also evolved from the days of the Founders.


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Well, in the days of the Founders, there was slavery, women and blacks didn't have suffrage rights. There were no gay rights. Only rich white property owners could vote and clearly not everyone was equal back then.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> We see what Republican capitalism does out here. It squeezes the poor and middle class to give to the rich. Trickle down does not work.



too stupid and liberal for words. The top 1% pay 40% of taxes!!! is that squeezing the poor or the rich?? Slow?????


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> It was to flee the oppression from England



100% wrong retarded and liberal. They came here to flee the oppression of big liberal govt in England and insure we never had a big liberal govt here!!


Thomas Jefferson:
My reading of history convinces me that bad government results from too much government.


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > It was to flee the oppression from England
> ...



They were oppressed from the monarchy of England and the also came here to escape the rule of the church of England. For their time, the Founders were liberal.


----------



## regent (Apr 25, 2017)

When doing the history of the United States posters should first read of the period that Europe was going through: The Age of Enlightenment or the Age of Reason. It was that age that changed governments, changed political ideologies and gave us the Declaration and the Constitution. In a way that Age is still going on and America continues to grow more liberal with each decade.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...



I asked you to not conflate 19th Century mores with 21st Century thinking.

Try again.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 26, 2017)

This is a really funny post for anyone that has taken a real political science class as I have(more then one of course). lol, lol, lol

It works well for our mixed economy of public and private sector that works world wide in every first world nation on earth...Even Hover invested in this country and built many of our dams and he was the most conservative president up since the present day...Theodor _Roosevelt_ started the national park, applied anti-trust and broke up big oil but is still somehow loved by big ass kissing conservatives even on free republic... lol, lol, lol

Funny how every president from Lincoln until the modern day has done my entire list: Infrastructure, science, r&d and education! Any sane nation would of course....It is a fantasy to have a fucking free for all.

History shows that deregulation and uncontrollable capitalism a big mistake. Of course, you want no government and so you argue this lie so you can have your free for all and fuck fest that will just end once again in another depression.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 26, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




Why should we go back to the 18th and 19th century? The world has changed so we should just move on and adopt to what's better.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 26, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...



No one is suggesting we return to the past.  What people are suggesting is full enforcement of constitutional law as it stands today.

"Better" is in the eye of the beholder.  There is a legal process to affect change.  There are twenty-seven ratified amendments.  The others were dumped and are no longer pending.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

IResist said:


> . For their time, the Founders were liberal.



if by liberal you mean for tiny tiny central govt you are correct!! This is the opposite of what modern liberals want so they are in effect treasonous. This is why they spied for Stalin and elected Obama/Sanders, who honeymooned in USSR!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

regent said:


> When doing the history of the United States posters should first read of the period that Europe was going through: The Age of Enlightenment or the Age of Reason. It was that age that changed governments, changed political ideologies and gave us the Declaration and the Constitution. In a way that Age is still going on and America continues to grow more liberal with each decade.



Welcome to your first history lesson:

they history of the West- from Plato, Aristotle and Jesus forward- was about the growth of individual liberty at the expense of the criminal liberal state which was increasingly seen as the source of evil on earth, especially by our  Enlightenment Founders.

Modern liberals are the greatest enemy in history as they cleverly try to sell yet the  176th deadly rationale for central govt power and try to liberally read our Constitution as a living communist document.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Why should we go back to the 18th and 19th century? The world has changed so we should just move on and adopt to what's better.



so you want to adopt Hitler Stallin Mao Pol Pot Castro or stick with our Founders 18th Century idea wherein liberal govt was weak and could  not slaughter millions in war or cripple more millions with their vote buying welfare programs???


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is a really funny post for anyone that has taken a real political science class as I have(more then one of course). lol, lol, lol
> .



so as a liberal fool  you are bragging about having submitted to university brainwashing? Did they present the Jeffersonian Republican position to you and  throw rocks at modern conservatives who tried to speak??


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

Matthew said:


> .Even Hover invested in this country and built many of our dams and he was the most conservative president up since the present day...


he did do those things and many more activist things like help cause and prolong the Great Depression so would not be considered conservative by intelligent people. Notice that a conservative always ends up running a kindergarten for liberals??

a liberals education begins when he is done with his brainwashing political science courses.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 28, 2017)

Matthew said:


> History shows that deregulation and uncontrollable capitalism a big mistake..



??? China just deregulated from liberal socialism, which killed, slowly, 60 million through starvation, to Republican capitalism and instantly eliminated 40% of all the poverty on earth. Poverty is bad not good. Do you understand??

who wants uncontrollable capitalism?? What on earth is that?? capitalism is naturally controlled as corporations are virtually enslaved or controlled by employees and customers. Either the corporation provides the best jobs and products or is driven into bankruptcy. Do you understand?  If you doubt for even a split second try starting a corporation with slightly worse jobs and products and see how well you do.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 13, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Funny. I remember it was the right who warned in the 70s and 80s that Liberals would be rounding up conservatives and sending them to reeducation camps.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 13, 2017)

The right is pushing fascism against people that want to live their own lives.

They're the unconstutional ones that wish to limit you in life and fucking ban a religion from coming into this country. Hell, Trump doesn't even respect the first amendments protections of a free press.

You rightest have a lot of nerve.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 13, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The right is pushing fascism against people that want to live their own lives.
> .


fascism is big govt while the right signs the pledge to reduce taxes and to reduce government. Do you understand?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 13, 2017)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The right is pushing fascism against people that want to live their own lives.
> ...



It would be interesting to see those pledges actually acted on.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 13, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The right is pushing fascism against people that want to live their own lives.
> 
> They're the unconstutional ones that wish to limit you in life and fucking ban a religion from coming into this country.


not a religion but the Muslim religion because about 30% believe in jihad against America. we don't want to be like Europe where they don't have enough police to follow around all those who are about to bomb them. Now do you understand.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 13, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> It would be interesting to see those pledges actually acted on.



the second voters want it it will happen.


----------

